# Progressive



## Uberrobert (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm thinking on getting progressive insurance. Will uber approve progressive?


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber will approve any insurance company that you show is covering your car. The real question is will progressive approve Uber (Ride Share Insurance).


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Why wouldn't they?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Many insurance companies will drop you if they find out you are using your car for commercial use without the proper endorsements.


----------



## HONEST UBER DRIVER (Apr 29, 2016)

Spoke with Progressive, for FLORIDA, in the last 24 hours... Answer was a big "NO".


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2016)

Uberrobert said:


> I'm thinking on getting progressive insurance. Will uber approve progressive?


Progressive is hostile towards uber drivers. Period.
I was leasing a car and was going to finance it because inwas earning suchbabgreatbincome with uber and had been driving for uber for 3 weeks when a hit and run driver hit me while I was on a trip with passengers and the cops found her...now Progressive has canncelled my insurance and is threatening me and NO ONE WILL INSURE ME NOW....neither for private use insurance they want $400 a month or for commercial insurance I have been quoted $13,000 a year. And my car payment is $515. So Progressive has litterally caused me to be jobless homeless and destitute. I had to dump the car back at dealer today and I am too messed up to function at a regular job. I am just so ticked off.


----------



## claimbuster (Mar 25, 2016)

Met with my Farmers agent a few days ago. She knew all about Farmers new rider for UBER drivers. Not any problems. Added cost is $35/mo.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2016)

What state?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

That's very reasonable. Some are saying it's over $100 per month which is hard to stomach if you only do this part time, but better to be protected.


----------



## Uberjaye (Jan 11, 2016)

Only certain states allow hybrid insurance 
Doesn't matter what company


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Uberjaye said:


> Only certain states allow hybrid insurance
> Doesn't matter what company


Actually most States allow it. It is just certain companies actually offer it currently. There is normally at least 1-2 carriers in most States that cover it.

And I think they want to know which State their Farmer's Insurance policy only cost $35 a month for that endorsement (which is actually kind of high).


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Screwedbyinsurance said:


> had been driving for uber for 3 weeks when a hit and run driver hit me while I was on a trip with passengers So Progressive has litterally caused me to be jobless homeless and destitute.


No, Progressive hasn't literally caused you to be jobless. Your ignorance about your personal auto insurance has caused you to be jobless. You are one of hundreds of thousands that accepted the "Almighty Word of Uber". Because it's on the internet it must be true. If you missed that class in high school economics, the subject title was Caveat Emptor.


----------

